# New rental auction service.



## pwpeterson (Jul 11, 2005)

Hello, TUG.

I'd like people's opinions on a new service I am considering developing for timeshare owners.

The new service would be an auction site for renting timeshares.

People like me who can't always use their timeshares could list them to rent to the highest bidder.

I have never rented my timeshare out as I usually bank it with RCI.  But sometimes I can't take a week away and would rather have the cash.

My understanding is that my timeshare association will rent my week but will take 30% for their service.

I think a rental auction service would give both owners and renters a better value.

I have many questions regarding this venture and really would like to begin a dialogue on the pros and cons of the idea.

Thx

pwpeterson


----------



## KauaiMark (Jul 11, 2005)

*What are you going to call it?*

Here's a suggestion. Call it ww.ebay.com

But seriously, if you start a "new auction" site, how are you going to get the word out? There are a number of alternative-to-eBay auctions sites already in business where you can post your rentals.

...Mark


----------



## pwpeterson (Jul 11, 2005)

Mark,  

Thanks for the response.   Can you give me a couple of sites that are already doing what I am considering?

I just did a quick google search on 'timeshare rental auction'.  I searched through the first few pages and didn't find anything that rents timeshares based on auction bids.  I did find some that referenced an auction for selling/buying but nothing for renting.

Regarding the idea in general... There are many questions and challenges that will need to be addressed before committing too many resources.  Maybe it's something that wouldn't work but I want to do some more research before giving up.

Thx again,

Paul


----------



## debraxh (Jul 11, 2005)

Those auction sites can be used for sales OR rentals...


----------



## pwpeterson (Jul 11, 2005)

I did the google search again and looked further into the top listed sites that referenced 'auction' in the site descriptors.

There are so many sites for selling and buying them and many others for renting them at a fixed rate, however,  I didn't see any one with any google ranking that does what I want to do.

Checking these sites out leads me to believe there is a need for an easy to use site dedicated solely to serving owners who want to rent their weeks to the highest bidder.

Please, can someone send me a link to a site that seems to do what I want to do?

Paul


----------



## geekette (Jul 11, 2005)

bidshares is another

Seems to me that the problem with rental auctions is that I would need to at least get my mf out.  That would make a rental auction far less, um, "bargainy" than a sales auction, as who would do this without a reserve?

it could get difficult for there to be any margin from which to pay you, unless you flat-fee'd for any completed rental, or the privilege of listing.

Of course, you could rent a pile of "for rents" and re-rent!  ya know, so long as you were prepared to lose your shirt.


----------



## discodan (Jul 11, 2005)

*SkyAuction*

There is www.skyauction.com . Auctions start at $1.00 (plus $195  Taxes/Service Charges and $15 processing). DAN


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 11, 2005)

Deleted...


----------



## pwpeterson (Jul 11, 2005)

Dan,  

It's an interesting site.  However it appears to be for packaged vacations.  Something resorts, hotels, etc put together.  

I didn't see a section specifically for individual timeshares where an owner can enter info about his timeshare unit and let others bid on it.

I like the auction interface and my application will have many of skyauction's features and functions.

Can someone tell me how many timeshares go unused and unrented each year?  I have to believe a 'good' site with an easy-to-use interface and without too much advertising would be helpful in connecting those looking for a timshare to rent with those with timeshares to rent.

Comments...

Paul


----------

